# Kontakt velocity mapping?



## tomaslobosk (May 24, 2015)

When importing (drag and drop) multiple samples into Kontakt's mapping editor, if you drag them down until you reach the keyboard zone, they'll get automatically distributed across the velocity range.

Velocity values are discrete, from 1 to 127, so distributing them using a simple division won't work.

Here are some examples of how Kontakt does it:


```
1 - 127

1 - 62
63 - 127

1 - 41
42 - 84
85 - 127

1 - 31
32 - 62
63 - 94
95 - 127

1 - 24
25 - 50
51 - 75
76 - 101
102 - 127

1 - 20
21 - 41
42 - 62
63 - 84
85 - 105
106 - 127

1 - 17
18 - 35
36 - 53
54 - 72
73 - 90
91 - 108
109 - 127

1 - 15
16 - 31
32 - 47
48 - 62
63 - 78
79 - 94
95 - 110
111 - 127
```
What kind of algorithm does this?


----------



## mk282 (May 24, 2015)

Simple division. Number of velocity levels / number of samples in the drag&drop buffer.


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 24, 2015)

And what to do if (Number of velocity levels / number of samples) isn't an integer?


----------



## d.healey (May 24, 2015)

Round


----------



## tcollins (May 24, 2015)

What?!! I had no idea. That would have been handy to know.
Thanks!


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 24, 2015)

TotalComposure @ 24/5/2015 said:


> Round



:roll: , try it by yourself... if you round down (number of velocity levels / number of samples) you will not get all 127 values covered. if you round up (number of velocity levels / number of samples) you will exceed 127 values.

EDIT: Nevermind, I found the answer, it's a little more complicated than just "rounding", I'll post my results later.


----------



## FineCutBodies (Jul 4, 2018)

tomaslobosk said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, I found the answer, it's a little more complicated than just "rounding", I'll post my results later.



Hey Tomas, did you found out the algorhythm? Can you share it?


----------

